# Told i have Graves Disease and would appreciate advice



## MatthewsMum (Oct 8, 2010)

I have just got back from the doctors and have been informed i have graves disease. I am worried and unsure of what to expect so would really appreciate some words of advice from people who understand it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MatthewsMum said:


> I have just got back from the doctors and have been informed i have graves disease. I am worried and unsure of what to expect so would really appreciate some words of advice from people who understand it.


Hi and welcome to the Board!! I am sorry that this has happened. How far into this are you? Do you have Goiter, Exophthalmos (bulging eyes), Pretibial Myxedema, Thyrotoxicosis?

Heart palps, dry skin, hair falling out, lack of sleep, exhaustion etc.???

Did doc schedule a radioactive uptake scan. Did doc do any antibodies' tests?

Your labs and ranges if you have them? We need the ranges and the results!

How are you feeling? What made you get checked?

We are here for you. The ride may bit a bit bumpy but ultimately with proper medical intervention, you will heal.


----------



## tina (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi and Welcome! You will find a wealth of information on here and some very kind and caring people! I was just dx myself a couple of months ago. What meds are you taking? Have you seen and Endo yet? Hang in there and know that there is help out there! We are all here for you and look forward to talking to you and hearingyour story.
Huggs ~ Tina


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

Welcome...I am newly diagnosed too...September 15th. Going for my 4 week appt on the 13th. I felt like crap but am feeling much better now.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi and welcome!

Try not to worry. This is not a life threating disease if taken care of properly and then it is very unusual.

There are three treatment options. ATDs, surgery or RAI, in which you will discuss with the doctor and then you will make the decision to which treatment option is best for you and your life style, and, you are the only one who can make. That is, unless doctor feels any one of the treatment options are not good for you and your health.

Stick around, you will learn a lot here. If you search the internet or go to other forums, don't believe everything you read or hear. Some forum can be very scary.

Any way you will be all right. Trust your doctor and follow his/her lead. They are not all bad and they are the ones with the long and expensive education.

Good luck - keep us posted and if you have any questions feel free to ask, someone will try to give an answer.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

*Bighug* It will be okay!!!! Honest.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi, and welcome! I have Graves too. 
Here is a link to the National Graves Disease Foundation and information about the different treatment options. 
As far as knowing which one is right for you, I suggest talking with your doctor, reading whatever you can, and listening to your body. I suspect your decision will have a lot to do with how poorly you are feeling, and what you are willing to put your body through to feel better. 
This board has been a really good place for me to vent, find out that I am not alone or crazy, and hear from the wisdom of others. I hope you find it helpful.


----------



## poohbear61 (Oct 11, 2010)

HI, I have not even been truly "diagnosed" yet, but from all the numbers on my lab tests:low (.01) TSH, high T4, high T3 and really high antibody results, I know it is coming...my HMO can't get me in to endocrinology until 2 weeks from now, so I have decided to be pro-active with herbs in the meantime. Have just started today w/tinctures of bugleweed, motherwort & lemon balm. Will insist on another TSH/T3/T4 test before I let them do anything to me- I am curious to see if these herbs are as effective as the natural-health people claim, and if the levels go down I will insist on continuing them. Has anyone tried the holistic approach in concert with or instead of traditional ?


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

poohbear61 said:


> HI, I have not even been truly "diagnosed" yet, but from all the numbers on my lab tests:low (.01) TSH, high T4, high T3 and really high antibody results, I know it is coming...my HMO can't get me in to endocrinology until 2 weeks from now, so I have decided to be pro-active with herbs in the meantime. Have just started today w/tinctures of bugleweed, motherwort & lemon balm. Will insist on another TSH/T3/T4 test before I let them do anything to me- I am curious to see if these herbs are as effective as the natural-health people claim, and if the levels go down I will insist on continuing them. Has anyone tried the holistic approach in concert with or instead of traditional ?


I used the lemon grass(essential oils) on my thyroid, and my levels were normal 3 mo later.


----------



## poohbear61 (Oct 11, 2010)

Greatdanes, thank you for that, you give me such a lift! I just couldn't stand the thought of waiting around for 2 weeks while my system ran amok and doing nothing because I couldn't get an appointment. I will continue with the herbs after treatment starts as well, if the doc OK's it. Thanks again


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

poohbear61 said:


> HI, I have not even been truly "diagnosed" yet, but from all the numbers on my lab tests:low (.01) TSH, high T4, high T3 and really high antibody results, I know it is coming...my HMO can't get me in to endocrinology until 2 weeks from now, so I have decided to be pro-active with herbs in the meantime. Have just started today w/tinctures of bugleweed, motherwort & lemon balm. Will insist on another TSH/T3/T4 test before I let them do anything to me- I am curious to see if these herbs are as effective as the natural-health people claim, and if the levels go down I will insist on continuing them. Has anyone tried the holistic approach in concert with or instead of traditional ?


Just a word of advice. If you take all that stuff, it could skew your tests big-time.


----------



## poohbear61 (Oct 11, 2010)

Curious to know how it skews test results? If the test results come back lower than prior tests, doesn't it mean that the herbs are working to help fix the problem? Do you mean that if results come back lower while on the herbs, then I stop taking them, they could shoot back up and put me in danger? I am new to all this, and have never had a serious illness before-and am scared to just let this run crazy in my system for 2 weeks- Thanks so much.


----------

